# I've done something stupid to my Baby Gaggia



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

I've managed to break an already slightly broken Baby Gaggia through a combination of ignorance and cack-handedness.

I bought an old, slightly grotty-looking Baby Gaggia from ebay that I didn't need because it seemed to be going fairly cheaply and it would have been rude not to bid. The ad stated that the power button was stuck on the power on position which didn't seem like the biggest issue.

I briefly plugged it in just to make sure it turned on, and it did. I cleaned up the shower screen, steam wand, portafilters etc with Puly Caff, changed the group gasket and then put it all back together. I poked around the stuck power switch, but didn't really touch the electrics other than to shift some wires to get a better look. Loosening the nut that held the steam wand in place resulted in a bit of a jolt, but other than that everything was left relatively undisturbed.

I filled the reservoir with water and I plugged it in all ready to descale, but it didn't turn on.

I assumed my poking about had accidentally disconnected a wire somewhere, so I opened it up and inexpertly poked around some more. I then became fixated with the power button as I couldn't work out why it was stuck. For reasons I still cannot understand, I snapped one of the connections on the back of the power button.

I assume I'll need a new power button and plastic connector to replace the one I snapped. Is this correct? Are such old parts available? Also, does anyone have any idea as to why it stopped working in the first place? I didn't do anything to the electrics while cleaning it, so I'm confused as to what I did wrong. Am I better off just sending it somewhere to be fixed? If so, does anyone know somewhere in London?

Sorry for such a long post and so many questions, but I'm not sure what my next step should be.


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Below are pictures of the outside of the machine and a close up of my handiwork.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Could have been just a dodgy switch, can you put another one on, doesn't need to be the correct one, just to see if that was the problem?

You can then replace with an original part if you want to spend the dosh.

Saecoparts.com


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks, I'll give that a go. I was just confused as to why it switched on before I opened it up. I'm not great with this kind of thing, but will have a crack with a new switch.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Make sure you rate the switch you use to the current flowing through it mind!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

The older switches were inherently faulty. Gaggia had to replace them with modified ones and wired up differently Dame problem as early cubika


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

So I gave it a go with the below switch just because it was cheap and broadly similar, but no luck. Firstly, it had four prongs to the Gaggia's two. I tried connecting to them in the various permutations possible, but none worked.

http://www.giveitthebeans.co.uk/orange-bipolar-switch-15a-250v-with-indicator-lamp-mounting-hole-13x20-mm

I think I may have to put it down to experience and give up on it, as I'm really not sure what the problem is. It powered up when I unpacked it, and I have no idea as to why it no longer does after I took it apart. I don't think I did anything to the electrics at all.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You could test if the right switch would work simply by connecting the two wires that go to the switch, if the machine tuns on when you switch it on at the wall you know a new switch will solve your problem.


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah, I was leaving that as a last resort. I know that logically there isn't an issue but I can't help but see myself getting electrocuted.


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

I've given up on the machine, which is a shame as I was looking forward to having something else to play with alongside my La Pavoni.

It looks like something has gone awry with the electrics and I lack the wherewithal to fix it. With that in mind, do you think anyone might want it? Is it worth me putting up on the for sale/swap section, or is a broken machine of this vintage not welcome there.


----------

